# Predator caller



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any thoughts
Mojo super critter vs mojo double trouble

Which is better unit to buy?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

FoxPro


----------

